# Demande de renseignements IBOOK et POWERBOOK.



## steph911 (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je suis Stéphane, 30 ans, des Hautes-Alpes, en région PACA.

Il y a peu, j'ai achetté, d'occasion, deux portables APPLE:

Il s'agit d'un IBOOK G4 de 14 pouces (blanc) et d'un POWERBOOK G4 de 12 pouces (aluminium)...

En voici les caractéristiques:

IBOOK G4: 933 MHZ / RAM 1,12 GO / Disque Dur 40 GO / OSX 10.5.8

POWERBOOK G4: 1,33 Ghz / RAM 1,25 GO / Disque Dur 160 GO / OSX 10.5.8

J'avoue ne pas trop m'y connaitre en informatique...

Je voudrais savoir si l'on peut encore augmenter la mémoire RAM sur ces ordi et de combien...

Peut-on changer le disque dur du IBOOK pour un autre d'une capacité bien supérieure ?

Le IBOOK lit les DVD mais j'ai essayé d'en lire un sur le POWERBOOK mais je n'y suis pas arrivé... Il y a pourtant un logiciel nommé IDVD dessus... Comment faire ?

Merci de me renseigner !

Cordialement.

Stéphane.


----------



## Invité (25 Janvier 2012)

L'iBook est au taquet pour la Ram.
Tu peux changer le disque dur pour un 2,5" IDE, mais pour ça il faut démonter pas mal de choses. 
Si tu n'es pas bricoleur (assez expérimenté) ça va être assez hard

Le PB est au taquet aussi pour la Ram
Il a un Combo ou un SuperDrive (donc capable de lire un Dvd) d'origine.
Tu peux essayer de nettoyer la lentille avec un kit exprès, ça ne coûte pas grand chose


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juin 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Mais pour ça il faut démonter pas mal de choses.
> Si tu n'es pas bricoleur (assez expérimenté) ça va être assez hard



je confirme, la coque est super dur à enlever; je te raconte pas la galère pour la remettre... Il y a des truc à clipser et déclipser un peu partout... Perso, j'ai du rester (je pense) facilement 1/2 heure rien que pour démonter la coque plastique (sans rien casser )!
Bonne Chance si c'est toujours d'actualité!


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juin 2012)

Par contre, tu peux faire la manip du disque dur sur le powerbook, c'est un délice de le démonter si tu fais bien un shéma des vis (que tu colles sur ton papier au fur et à mesure).


----------



## esv^^ (6 Juin 2012)

je confirme aussi!
J'ai démonté le miens une bonne dizaine de fois et c'est toujours aussi simple! Par contre, comme le dit Madalvée, il faut bien faire un schéma de l'emplacement des vis; sur mon PowerBook, j'ai encore quelques trous sans vis...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

steph911 a dit:


> Il y a pourtant un logiciel nommé IDVD dessus... Comment faire



hello

iDvd sert à la *création *pas à la *lecture (*l'app "lecteur dvd" est faite pour ça)

lorsque tu insères un dvd, est ce que celui ci est visible sur le bureau ? (vérifier dans finder>préférences, que l'option "cd/dvd" est bien cochée)


----------

